# 10 arrested after building 'tiny homes' for the homeless in park



## mark handler (Oct 27, 2015)

10 arrested after building 'tiny homes' for the homeless in park

http://www.10news.com/news/local-news/10-arrested-after-building-tiny-homes-for-the-homeless-in-denver-park







DENVER -- The Denver Police Department arrested 10 people and destroyed "tiny homes" activists set up for the homeless at Sustainability Park Saturday.

Activists with "Denver Homeless Out Loud" were in the process of setting up a tiny home village to be occupied and managed by homeless people, organizers said.

The group posted photos of activists constructing the homes Saturday.

"Today hundreds of people came out to Sustainability Park in the Curtis Park neighborhood of Denver to build a tiny home village where three urban farms are being displaced to build an apartment development," activists said.

"...due to zoning and code constraints they have not been able to find a legal place to put the houses," organizers stated in a release issued Sunday.

The statement read, in part:

"In explaining why they had chosen this site on which to establish the village, the group recounted how the Denver Housing Authority, which owns the property, has torn down hundreds of low-income housing units, and after allowing the Urban Farming Cooperative to use the land for a few years, has agreed this year to sell the land to a private developer, who will build multifamily housing that will support gentrification in Curtis Park but be far beyond the reach of those for whom the Denver Housing Authority is supposed to exist."

Denver Housing Authority filed a complaint with police, saying people would not leave their property.

Police spokesman Tyrone Campbell says police gave the group several orders to disperse before making the arrests.

"Denver Public Works destroyed, threw into dump trucks, and carted away the homes that had been so badly needed by houseless people and so lovingly constructed by those who would have lived there and their supporters," activists said.

Organizers said police arrested Terese Howard, Benjamin Donlon, Karen Caspary, Audrey Haynes, Andrew Tate Viviano, Raymond Lyall,  Coby Wikselaar, Scott Hauck, Stephanie Marraro, and DJ Razee.

Police told 7NEWS they were arrested for trespassing.

"We will not give up! We will keep fighting to defend people’s right to housing," organizers wrote.

Denver police say they have returned some of the temporary homes that were confiscated.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 27, 2015)

Interesting, haven't heard a peep on this.............


----------



## Sifu (Oct 28, 2015)

2 days ago and neither have I.  Guess CA is keeping tabs though.


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 28, 2015)

We call those sheds.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2015)

Homeless call them shelter.


----------



## JCraver (Oct 28, 2015)

Neighbors call them ugly.  Codes call them unsafe/uninhabitable.  Zoning calls them illegal.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 28, 2015)

JCraver said:
			
		

> Neighbors call them ugly.  Codes call them unsafe/uninhabitable.  Zoning calls them illegal.


All true............


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 28, 2015)

Call them what you want. They where being put on property they did not own or have control over.

Trespass

[h=3]tres·pass[/h]

[h=3]/ˈtrespəs/[/h]

_verb_






1.enter the owner's land or property without permission"there is no excuse for trespassing on railroad property"_synonyms:_intrude on, encroach on, enter without permission, invade

2.commit an offense against (a person or a set of rules)"a man who had trespassed against Judaic law"_synonyms:_sin, transgress, offend, do wrong, err, ... more


----------



## cda (Oct 28, 2015)

JCraver said:
			
		

> Neighbors call them ugly.  Codes call them unsafe/uninhabitable.  Zoning calls them illegal.


Why unsafe uninhabitable ???

Ever been in a motel 6

One way in and out no sprinklers in the older ones


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 28, 2015)

New twist on public housing, would they have to meet ADA requirements if allowed?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> New twist on public housing, would they have to meet ADA requirements if allowed?


*No.* But a Percent would need to Comply with Fair Housing Act....


----------



## cda (Oct 28, 2015)

But we can pass out tents with no problems

Guess cardboard dryer boxes are exempt???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 28, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> But we can pass out tents with no problems


 It is still a trespass.Just because the property is owned by some government or non-profit group that is supposed to help the homeless does not give anyone a right to use it how the see fit no matter what the cause is.



> "We will not give up! We will keep fighting to defend people’s right to housing,"


People do not have a "right" to housing. So many toss out the word "right" when it is not backed up by law.



> to be occupied and managed by homeless people


I doubt that will work


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> It is still a trespass.Just because the property is owned by some government or non-profit group that is supposed to help the homeless does not give anyone a right to use it how the see fit no matter what the cause is.
> 
> People do not have a "right" to housing. So many toss out the word "right" when it is not backed up by law.
> 
> I doubt that will work


Rights are legal, social, moral or ethical principles of freedom or entitlement; that is, rights are the fundamental normative rules about what is allowed of people or owed to people, according to some legal system, social convention, or ethical theory

In their opinion, They do have a social, Moral or ethical right. Not all rights are legal rights.....


----------



## conarb (Oct 28, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> In their opinion, They do have a social, Moral or ethical right. Not all rights are legal rights.....


We all have legal rights, good or bad, but one's opinion as to his social, Moral or ethical rights is just his opinion, and he can go to jail for trying to exercise his opinions, good or bad.  Every law student is taught that the law is not right or wrong because it's unfair, the law is unfair because life is unfair.


----------



## cda (Oct 28, 2015)

O



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> It is still a trespass.Just because the property is owned by some government or non-profit group that is supposed to help the homeless does not give anyone a right to use it how the see fit no matter what the cause is.
> 
> People do not have a "right" to housing. So many toss out the word "right" when it is not backed up by law.
> 
> I doubt that will work


Come on talking about California, where everything is public property, except Malibu

Just did it in a non sanctuary  city


----------



## conarb (Oct 28, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> OCome talking about California, where everything is public property, except Malibu
> 
> Just did it in a non sanctuary  city


That's because we are a state full of idiots, on the front page of today's paper:



			
				\ said:
			
		

> What's sometimes called the  Nation's Report Card, a sampling of fourth- and eighth-graders in  reading and math, painted a dismal picture of a state that insists it is  prioritizing K-12 education, on which it is spending $53 billion this  fiscal year. Average fourth-grade math scores place California among the  worst, just one point on a zero-to-500 scale above New Mexico, Alabama  and Washington, D.C. Eighth-graders performed a bit better, nearly the  same as students in nine states, and above those in five states and the  nation's capital.
> 
> An independent study released Monday by the Urban Institute examined states with similar demographics, such as growing numbers of students living in poverty. In that study by the institute's Matthew Chingos, California fares somewhat better, posting the 13th-highest gain in scores over a 10-year period.
> 
> But the state's 2013 scores, which are statistically similar to the 2015 ones, still put the state at the bottom in the institute's analysis: tied for 39th in fourth-grade reading, 44th in eighth-grade reading, 46th for eighth-grade math -- and dead last in fourth-grade math. Other states whose students offer a similarly challenging demographic mix, such as Florida and Texas, performed far better than California. ¹


Because we have entitlements the dumb flock here, the smart leave or put their kinds in private schools where they are not indoctrinated in statist beliefs.

¹ http://www.contracostatimes.com/news/ci_29033856/california-test-scores-in-the-cellar


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 28, 2015)

> They do have a social, Moral or ethical right.


Based on what society and who's moral or ethical views? Mine, yours, Brents, Billy Grahm's or a Kerdashian.

A civil society has rules and laws. Their rights are their perception when they are not written in a civil societies laws or rules.

Without a civil society the one with the most guns will rule the others regardless of their preconceived "right". A worthy cause must still follow the law


----------



## conarb (Oct 28, 2015)

Accept for Activist groups that receive privileges,


----------



## steveray (Oct 28, 2015)

No different than any other protester getting arrested. It sucks, but you have to believe they knew it was going to happen and they were counting on it to bring the media coverage to the situation.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Oct 28, 2015)

If you don't want someone to be homeless, invite them into your home. Let them use your bathroom, clean up. A decent few nights of sleep, and let them share your pot of beans. Total cost, about 20 American pesos, tops.

But that's not what we want, is it? What we want is to spend a Saturday making a shipping container with our buddies so we can show how much we care, especially if it gets in the news.

Yea. People like that, nuke em from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.

Brent.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2015)

Saw an interview on TV by a group member

He invoked the moral obligation and the WWJD thing.


----------



## linnrg (Oct 28, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> No different than any other protester getting arrested. It sucks, but you have to believe they knew it was going to happen and they were counting on it to bring the media coverage to the situation.


Exactly they wanted the media - probably a stop gap until their Public Grant monies come through.

Even here in Alaska we have homeless living in tents.  Several options have been explored to provide them with some form of housing.

I personally know of one individual who does not go to the shelters because of the drug and alcohol restrictions that are conditions of entry.

There are so many programs helping people get homes it is hard to take when you are one who has never asked for or received a handout.

On the issue of society finally re-embracing small homes I am in favor of it for regular housing.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 28, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Saw an interview on TV by a group memberHe invoked the moral obligation and the WWJD thing.


[h=1]John 12:8King James Version (KJV)[/h]*8 *For the poor always ye have with you; but me ye have not always.

Jesus was homeless the last 3 years of his life


----------



## cda (Oct 28, 2015)

linnrg said:
			
		

> Exactly they wanted the media - probably a stop gap until their Public Grant monies come through.Even here in Alaska we have homeless living in tents.  Several options have been explored to provide them with some form of housing.
> 
> I personally know of one individual who does not go to the shelters because of the drug and alcohol restrictions that are conditions of entry.
> 
> ...


Thought that is all there was in Alaska

http://cdn2.tinyhouseliving.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/micro-solar-cabin.jpg


----------



## conarb (Oct 28, 2015)

We need to fight the SJWs and stop them from imposing their human rights agenda on the entire world, right now China is ordering the U.S. Navy to get out of the China Sea and Vladimir Putin has ordered the U.S. Empire out of Syria.​
View attachment 1239


View attachment 1239


/monthly_2015_10/sjw.jpg.bda7233983dc5a51d1c15fdc924fec42.jpg


----------

